
Budlocker: The smell proof lockbox with a detachable rolling tray lid - BuleBule
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/budlocker-the-smokers-lockbox-marijuana/
======
BuleBule
For transparency purposes, this is one of my pet projects.

